# Two Chinese FF fall to their death, caught on film



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2014)

Story was a little hard to read, very moving.  RIP.     Shared under Sec 29 of the copyright act, video and photos at story link below.



> *Tragic moment explosion throws two firefighters from 13th-floor balcony of building they were trying to save* Firefighters called to kitchen fire in apartment block in Shanghai yesterday
> Qian Lingyun, 23, and Liu Jie, 20, were trying to extinguish 13th floor blaze
> Explosion threw Liu over balcony, but Qian managed to grab his arm
> Qian tried to pull Liu to safety, but weight proved too much for him
> ...


----------

